# Old Photo - Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Sep 28, 2009)

Picture of Yang Cheng Fu, Yang Shao Hou, Sun Lu Tang, Wu Chien Chuan, Tung Ying Chieh, Chen Wei Ming

From this site, in Spanish. Scroll to the bottom of the page for a close up


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 28, 2009)

1964
Fu Zhongwen 5th from right
Yang Zhenduo 4th from left
Zou Shuxian 5th from left (Jiang Style Baguazhang if it is the same Zou Shuxian I know about)


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 29, 2009)

Very cool, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Wondering Spirit (Jan 4, 2010)

Would love to see a barfight brake out in this crowd!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 4, 2010)

Wondering Spirit said:


> Would love to see a barfight brake out in this crowd!


 

First photo I'm betting on Yang Shaohou second Photo I will place my money on Fu Zhongwen


----------



## Wondering Spirit (Jan 4, 2010)

Did you ever watch these guys?
It's a very polite bar brawl...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5XMIQrvinM


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 4, 2010)

I have watched those, thanks.

I like seeing those old vids


----------



## grydth (Feb 3, 2010)

As we've discussed here before, one wonders how much has been lost in the intervening years.....


----------



## seasoned (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Xue, for sharing.


----------



## Carol (Feb 3, 2010)

"Grupo de Lucha, Suave y Amable" literally translates to "The fight group that is soft and kind".  Is that what translates to *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1]&#33268;&#26580;&#25331;&#31038;[/SIZE][/FONT]* (_Zhi Rou Quan She_)?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2010)

Carol said:


> "Grupo de Lucha, Suave y Amable" literally translates to "The fight group that is soft and kind". Is that what translates to *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1]&#33268;&#26580;&#25331;&#31038;[/SIZE][/FONT]* (_Zhi Rou Quan She_)?


 
If someone does not come along that can read Chinese characters I will ask my wife tonight what &#33268;&#26580;&#25331;&#31038; means

But &#25331; is quan which means fist


----------



## wushuguy (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it means "soft style boxing community" or "soft style boxing society" probably referring to soft/internal vs hard/external.


----------



## Xinglu (Feb 5, 2010)

wushuguy said:


> I think it means "soft style boxing community" or "soft style boxing society" probably referring to soft/internal vs hard/external.



I like that translation too.

&#33268; zhì - fine / delicate -OR- to send / to devote / to deliver / to cause / to convey
&#26580; róu - soft / flexible / supple / yielding
&#25331; quán - fist 
&#31038; shè - society / group / club / agency

So it could also mean, devoted to "soft boxing" group.


----------

